# few better Peacock pics



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

i love walking around just knowing that Back home in my garage there is a 2000g indoor pond housing some of the worlds rarest cichlids.... wee hhaaa allmost complete!


































here is a pic i took by putting a 10 gallon under the water and sticking the cam in it.. i got a few pics but i need photoshop to brighten them up.. Anyone want to do this for me? i reformated my comp and lost it


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I love seeing new pics everyday of your gourgeous specimens.....





























Thanks for sharing


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

thanks man. these fish rock fosho..

very docile (so far) and tame. they let me look right over them and everything, not to scared.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

looking nice man...congrats :nod: !


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

excellent fish. Too bad the pond has no side viewing windows. Side shots do a much better job of displaying the beautiful, powerful bodies these fish have. At long last though, they are in a deserving habitat.


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Incredible!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Damn must be sweet!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

nice i love p-bass (the fish that is not neal)
dixon


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Looking good there dude.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Beautiful, just amazing.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Just incredible Peacock, that's a dream set-up.

Where did you get that pond set-up/what was the cost? (the last thread got derailed).

Also, what are you feeding these guys (not hot dogs I hope :laugh: )?

Seriously, it's cool to see dreams like this come true!


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

acestro said:


> Also, what are you feeding these guys (not hot dogs I hope :laugh: )?


 LOL......


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

acestro said:


> Just incredible Peacock, that's a dream set-up.
> 
> Where did you get that pond set-up/what was the cost? (the last thread got derailed).
> 
> ...


 these guys are eating live foods.. only the small one is eating readily.. ill try the other 2 tonight and see if they take.. the little one is hitting fish the second they hit the water, just like my monoculus!! its AWSOME! i cant wait untill the larger guys start pounding sh*t down.!!!

making fun of my turkey dogs? my fish love them fool! hehe

i got this pond from www.pearlsofparadise.com

you have to special order the 10 foot model.. it was 545 shipped.. good deal imo.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Is a good deal, cool.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam i love that setup


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice...what fish is this nextto the peacock? a texas?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

yes, its a 7-8" texas male. Smallest guy in the tank from what I understand


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

yes hes the low man on the totem pole.. im soo suprized my RTC hasnt taken him down yet.. he could easily... lol


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

have you tried putting your camera in a sandwich bag or something? That might not look too bad. 
you should put a hammock over that, then you can just lay there looking at them all day.
I love it!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

ohhh! another good idea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

new pics later tonight!


----------



## bulldog0404 (Mar 28, 2004)

thats awsome


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

I definately would love to own some peacocks, but unfortunately I don't have the space right now. I think the only true way to house them is they way you have them now, in a large pond. Must be fun to watch them nail food 

Mark


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

i agree mark... after keeping them in the pond i have realized its a Must.. these fish in open water are AMAZING!


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

Peacock said:


> i agree mark... after keeping them in the pond i have realized its a Must.. these fish in open water are AMAZING!





> Ms_Nattereri is 500 pounds!


 lmao


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I guess ms natt annoyed him or something :laugh:


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

Peacock said:


> i agree mark... after keeping them in the pond i have realized its a Must.. these fish in open water are AMAZING!


 I bet, I don't think a tank could do a fish like that justice...especially multiple specimens  If I ever get around to building a pond when I'm down in Florida you can bet your ass I'm going to have a few peacocks


----------

